# Good Luck with Final Exams



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

For those of you who have final exams fast approaching, good luck.i'm scared.







crossing my fingers for minimal symptoms.- methical


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

The tummy can make it rough. Particularly because I can't take my medicine the day of my one exam. I have to drive home that day. a four hour drive with levbid in the system wouldn't be a good idea. good luck to you too.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, good luck everyone! Try to stay calm and focused on your exams, not your stomach!


----------



## priya (Dec 6, 2002)

my symptoms usually get at their worst around exam time even though i may not even have exams at that time!does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## GeorgeX (Dec 2, 2002)

Geesh. I am dreading Finals (they start Wednesday). I pray to all that is holy that my stomach or colon doesn't make any embarassing noises in those ever so quiet rooms. I'll just pop a trillion BeanOs and hope for the best. In my music class, he plays music during tests...so that's refreshing. But yeah...







Anyhoo. Good luck to you all, as well.


----------

